# 489 regional state sponsored visa V.S. 190



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear members
I have been reading the threads in the forum about 489 visa. But the more I read, the more I am confused. I guess most of the posts I found is about 489 family sponsored visa applications. 

I have submited EOI for WA regional state sponsored 489 visa, and my question is, in terms of the processing time, is it treated the same as 190? Cause from what I have read, seems like 489 family sponsorship takes a lot longer than 190. 

And family 489 has a quota for each month like 189, but this is not the case for 489 SS right? I mean if 489 SS is similar to 190...


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Dear members
> I have been reading the threads in the forum about 489 visa. But the more I read, the more I am confused. I guess most of the posts I found is about 489 family sponsored visa applications.
> 
> I have submited EOI for WA regional state sponsored 489 visa, and my question is, in terms of the processing time, is it treated the same as 190? Cause from what I have read, seems like 489 family sponsorship takes a lot longer than 190.
> ...


I am living in Adelaide with 489 ss.. 
The processing time is faster than 190.. Since you are sponsored by the government the diac take as a skill shortage in the state. So the visa processing time is faster.. 
Mine was granted 1 month after the co was assigned. 
All the best


----------



## Matmarine (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi

As you have some experience with subclass 489 with SS I have some question as yesterday someone on this forum advice us Subclass 489.
Briefly we have positive Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311. This occupation is only on Schelude 2 in SA. Currently we live in Sydney so we will apply on shore. We started Vetassess with an agent, but during the process when we complain about one of his employee he left us alone . From ours notes it shows that he want to apply for subclass 190 . We lodged EOI and SA SS for this subclass but someone said that we should try with 489.
I try to find steps for this subclass and I'm confused.
Does it mean that we need to send another EOI for 489 and that is the end, or we should lodged another SS application? Can anybody tell something more about requirements ( Do we need to have an employer in SA territory? How we can ask for territory sponsorship ? Do we need to show which territory we want to live ? )
Please give me some advice as the more I read the less I know and you have experience in this particular .

Kind regards
Matmarine.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Matmarine said:


> Hi
> 
> As you have some experience with subclass 489 with SS I have some question as yesterday someone on this forum advice us Subclass 489.
> Briefly we have positive Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311. This occupation is only on Schelude 2 in SA. Currently we live in Sydney so we will apply on shore. We started Vetassess with an agent, but during the process when we complain about one of his employee he left us alone . From ours notes it shows that he want to apply for subclass 190 . We lodged EOI and SA SS for this subclass but someone said that we should try with 489.
> ...


If you can apply for 190, why 489? From what I have learnt, only those who are 5 points short for 190 (like myself) will go for SS 489. after all, 489 is not a PR but TR. there are things that TR is not entitled to like PR.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

Matmarine said:


> Hi
> 
> As you have some experience with subclass 489 with SS I have some question as yesterday someone on this forum advice us Subclass 489.
> Briefly we have positive Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311. This occupation is only on Schelude 2 in SA. Currently we live in Sydney so we will apply on shore. We started Vetassess with an agent, but during the process when we complain about one of his employee he left us alone . From ours notes it shows that he want to apply for subclass 190 . We lodged EOI and SA SS for this subclass but someone said that we should try with 489.
> ...





malik24265 said:


> I am living in Adelaide with 489 ss..
> The processing time is faster than 190.. Since you are sponsored by the government the diac take as a skill shortage in the state. So the visa processing time is faster..
> Mine was granted 1 month after the co was assigned.
> All the best


Thank you very much for your reply. I guess what you said totally makes sense AFTER lodging the visa. Now, I am still miles away from that step. I am still waiting for WA's invitation to the state sponsorship. Anyone who has experience of WA 489 SS please share your experience, will 489 be treated like 190 and WA invite the applicants to apply for the SS based on the similar timeline?


----------



## Matmarine (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi
Because I start to be afraid that we do not fulfil the requirements for 190, so I try to find out more about requirements with subclass 489. Seriously I sick and tired of being on student visa here. It cost fortune and this limitation - only 20 hours of work per week is ridiculous. Maybe 489 is not PR but still it's better than student visa for sure . 

Regards



cynthiaus said:


> If you can apply for 190, why 489? From what I have learnt, only those who are 5 points short for 190 (like myself) will go for SS 489. after all, 489 is not a PR but TR. there are things that TR is not entitled to like PR.


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

If you are now on a student visa and you are going for SA SS, I think it's tricky cause from what I have been reading I think international student can only apply for SA 489 (not 190)
check out at
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/


----------



## Matmarine (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi 
as we started with an agent he mention subclass 190. During vetassess proces he left us alone. So when we received positive outcome we lodged EOI and SA SS application. Then when we started reading this forum it show that probably we shoulda play for subclass 489. So now I try to figure out how to change this. Do I should lodged new EOI, and what about SA SS application ? Lodge one more or I can modify old one ?. And the most important thing Do we need to have an employer in SA territory? How we can ask for territory sponsorship ? Do we need to show which territory we want to live ? 
Regards




cynthiaus said:


> If you are now on a student visa and you are going for SA SS, I think it's tricky cause from what I have been reading I think international student can only apply for SA 489 (not 190)
> check out at
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

I went to the SA's website, and it is clearly stated that
1. your job requires 7 in each band of IELTS
2.work experience:
7.1 The general requirement is one year of skilled work experience in the past three years. However, certain exceptions may apply (see heading “Work Experience Waiver”).

7.2 This skilled work experience is defined as at least 20 hrs per week of paid employment in a skilled occupation. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) or Immigration SA’s current Offlist.

7.3 This paid skilled work experience is assessed as being after successful completion of your qualification(s).

7.4 Any applicant (offshore or onshore) relying on Australian work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement will not be eligible to apply unless at least 50% of this has been achieved in South Australia OR the applicant has met the minimum work experience requirement and is currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (and has been employed in that position in South Australia for a minimum of three months).

8.1 International graduates who studied in South Australia and who meet the Immigration SA one year academic study requirement (minimum 46 weeks CRICOS registered) do not require any work experience if they meet criteria 8.1.1 or 8.1.2.

To access the work experience waiver, the occupation must be listed on the State Nominated Occupation List as 'available' (the work experience waiver is available for occupations listed as high availability, medium availability or low availability at time of decision).

Note: if your occupation is listed on the SNOL as requiring additional work experience in the field you cannot access the work experience waiver.

8.1.1 Achieved an IELTS score of 7.0 in each band or 7.5 overall and continue to reside in South Australia. 

OR

8.1.2 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) or the Immigration SA current Offlist.
Documents required: a contract of employment or a letter from the employer confirming employment details.

8.2 If the occupation is listed as “Special Conditions Apply” or Off-list all applicants must meet the requirements listed under 5. Off-list or 6. Special Conditions Apply.


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

malik24265 said:


> I am living in Adelaide with 489 ss..
> The processing time is faster than 190.. Since you are sponsored by the government the diac take as a skill shortage in the state. So the visa processing time is faster..
> Mine was granted 1 month after the co was assigned.
> All the best


Dear malik24265

bro i will be getting a 489 visa soon from SA and will be landing hopefully in the coming year ,IT professional also,i was wondering to get some knowledge if you don't mind can we talk on email,
ffarook @ zajil . com
hope to see your email tc
Allah Hafiz


----------



## cynthiaus (Jul 26, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> I went to the SA's website, and it is clearly stated that
> 1. your job requires 7 in each band of IELTS
> 2.work experience:
> 7.1 The general requirement is one year of skilled work experience in the past three years. However, certain exceptions may apply (see heading “Work Experience Waiver”).
> ...


So the question is, does the applicant has any work experience AFTER his qualification in 3 years ,how long is it and where is it?


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

*contact*



malik24265 said:


> I am living in Adelaide with 489 ss..
> The processing time is faster than 190.. Since you are sponsored by the government the diac take as a skill shortage in the state. So the visa processing time is faster..
> Mine was granted 1 month after the co was assigned.
> All the best


bro can you please contact on e mail ffarook @ zajil . com

waiting for your contact ,really appreciate if we can share some thoughts


----------



## Natashaa (Nov 22, 2013)

cynthiaus said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I guess what you said totally makes sense AFTER lodging the visa. Now, I am still miles away from that step. I am still waiting for WA's invitation to the state sponsorship. Anyone who has experience of WA 489 SS please share your experience, will 489 be treated like 190 and WA invite the applicants to apply for the SS based on the similar timeline?


It usually takes less than one month


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

malik24265 said:


> I am living in Adelaide with 489 ss..
> The processing time is faster than 190.. Since you are sponsored by the government the diac take as a skill shortage in the state. So the visa processing time is faster..
> Mine was granted 1 month after the co was assigned.
> All the best


Hi Malik,

I have also applied for 489 SS for South Australia, can you please elaborate, how much time does SA takes to send you a Invite. 

Thanks


----------



## mehdi103 (Jul 6, 2015)

hi
they have mentioned in their site that it will take them 6-8 weeks to assess sponsorship applications.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

mehdi103 said:


> hi
> they have mentioned in their site that it will take them 6-8 weeks to assess sponsorship applications.


Hi Mehdi,

I can see that on SA website, I just wanted to know his personnel experience.


----------



## evrim (Oct 26, 2016)

Matmarine said:


> Hi
> 
> As you have some experience with subclass 489 with SS I have some question as yesterday someone on this forum advice us Subclass 489.
> Briefly we have positive Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311. This occupation is only on Schelude 2 in SA. Currently we live in Sydney so we will apply on shore. We started Vetassess with an agent, but during the process when we complain about one of his employee he left us alone . From ours notes it shows that he want to apply for subclass 190 . We lodged EOI and SA SS for this subclass but someone said that we should try with 489.
> ...


Hello Matmarine,

Let me introduce myself first. My name is Evrim and currently I live in Melbourne. I need to make an application to VET assess for skills assessment. However, they are driving me crazy. They keep asking me to change my statement of service format and I cannot find a sample. I was just wondering since you have already received positive assessment, if you could help provide any sample documents you previously submitted.


----------

